# High Efficiency Gas in Antique Setting?



## Tremolux (Feb 12, 2010)

We've begun restoration of a two-story brick home built in 1930.

The chimney needs work, but before we move ahead, we must decide what put in the hearth.

( There are two fireplaces, this one is on the first floor. )

As you can see, it's not a "traditional" hearth. 

( The electrical outlet at the lower Left was probably for Xmas lights. )

The designer/architect/homeowner who built the place had discriminating taste.

Few available inserts are visually compatible with this one. Even fewer will fit the space.

The front opening is 31 in. wide ( all measurements are from the inside edge of the protruding opening tile ).

It's 26.75 in. high at the center, and the arch begins 21 in. from the floor.

The opening is 22.5 in. deep, and 19.5 in. deep at the top ( forward slope ) and 22 in. wide at the rear.

The living room is about 300+ sq. ft., with windows on two sides.

The Lopi DVS GSR might fit, and the Regency U32 as well, but their small rectangular glass doesn't "light my fire".

Ideally, we'd use a high-efficiency ( 80% or higher ) set of logs with a large, arch-shaped, glass in the door.

Also, the unit would still give off heat if the the power went out, and use outside air for combustion.

Does anyone manufacture custom sized / designed gas inserts? 

Custom wood insert makers, ( JUCA etc. ), show a huge selection of doors & designs.

Can a wood insert be adapted to gas log operation?

Thanks for your time & attention.


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Feb 21, 2010)

Hearthstone used to make a Windsor bay DV unit that would look nice in an antique setting.  Don't know if they still do.


----------



## summit (Feb 23, 2010)

the GS system by Lopi and FPX is the way to go.... if you can do it, go for it, even if you have to make a custom surround.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Feb 24, 2010)

Go to this link http://www.quadrafire.com/ they have a free fire place design. You put in your fire place measurements and see what it will look like.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 24, 2010)

I would look at the Valor series fireplace by Miles Industries.  They have some designs that would be perfect for what your looking to do.  At first glance the insert version of this model:
http://www.valorfireplaces.com/products/portrait_windsor.php
Would fit with some mods.  I didnt take too long to look at the specs, but the styles may work for you


----------



## Stephen000 (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you considered a free standing, cast iron, gas stove?  I prefer them to the insert especially when you have a unique hearth face you don't want to compromise.  Many of the cast iron, gas stoves compliment an antique setting.   Heathstone makes a variety of stoves with a variety of soapstone inserts that could compliment the colors of you hearth.  Most other gas stove companies make traditional looking cast iron stoves that would compliment an antique setting.

Check out the link to the Quadrafire Topaz:  http://www.quadrafire.com/Products/Topaz-Gas-Stove.aspx

The Topaz is probably too big for your fireplace, but you get a good idea how a free standing stove in a hearth can look.

Steve


----------



## Fake coal burner (Mar 11, 2010)

Your fire place is the good old 1930 odd shape. Its just like mine Arched tile with lip around it. In fact they are the same size. You might have to spend lots of time on the internet reading up on stoves and inserts and down load manuals etc. I did find a gas coal effect stove that would fit inside my fire place but we decided to mount it in front of fire place to get more heat from stove. Like Stephen000 says they look good see my avtar. The fire place insert sround will hide the tile and you have that lip on it sticking out. I was going with a insert but did not want to hide the tile or replace it. I went with a cast iron stove.  You can get gas wood stoves that vent out the back so you dont see the pipe. D/V can be vented up the chimney with adapters and pipe..


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> I would look at the Valor series fireplace by Miles Industries.  They have some designs that would be perfect for what your looking to do.  At first glance the insert version of this model:
> http://www.valorfireplaces.com/products/portrait_windsor.php
> Would fit with some mods.  I didnt take too long to look at the specs, but the styles may work for you



I second that notion. A Valor unit would look great there. Top notch quality too. If freestanding, I'd look at the Woodstock Fireview. It looks made for that space and nicely echoes the original design.


----------

